# Anyone own a MacBook?



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I am receiving my 1st MacBook in 2 days.
It is the new MacBook Pro Model MB470LL/A.
I was wondering if it is hard to learn to use a MacBook, when you've never used one before?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I have the previous model 17" MacBook Pro (the non unibody one from early last summer).

I started out as a Mac user, went to work for Windows-only companies for 15 years, and came back to the Mac after spending some time with my husband's 13" MacBook. They are pretty dramatically different than working on a Vista machine, and it may take some getting used to if you've been using Windows for a long time, but once you've had it for a bit you won't regret it. The only thing I'd do differently is go with the 15" instead of the 17"--I don't do anything that takes advantage of the larger screen, and it's a lot harder to find bags & sleeves that fit the larger computer.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

New to the MacBook, or Mac OS X in general? Are you a Windows user?

I'm a long-time Mac user and work on a Mac every day. Obviously, I'm completely biased toward the platform  OS X is easy to learn, and there's plenty of resources on the web (and Mac Help on your system) for new users. I've pretty much converted my entire family to the Mac Way of Life. Hah 

The cool thing about MacBooks specifically is that they have a multi-touch trackpad. You can use multiple finger gestures for certain tasks. You use two fingers to scroll through web pages in Safari (or the browser of your choice. Safari is mine). The new MacBooks allow you to use four fingers to control Expose (which is basically a way to organise your windows). There's also pinch to zoom in and out of images (like on the iPhone) and several other gestures you can use.

If there's anything you need to know, just fire away.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought my first Mac in 1989.... There is no learning curve. For you it is just a matter of picking the software you need.

Right now, I am running two iMacs and an iBook....  I will be getting a new MacBook Pro this summer.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sugar said:


> I am receiving my 1st MacBook in 2 days.
> It is the new MacBook Pro.
> I was wondering if it is hard to learn to use a MacBook, when you've never used one before?


It's pretty easy to learn to use one, as long as you don't expect it to do things just like a Windows computer. I believe that there are books around that will show a Windows user how to do things the way the Mac is set up to do them.

BTW, MacBook and MacBook Pro are two different machines.... if you have any questions, it's best to specify which one you have. Operationally they are practically the same, but the hardware is significantly different.

Mike


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

I've noticed the major differences new Mac users (and previous Windows users) struggle with are:

1) Getting used to the dock & menu bar instead of the Windows task bar. The dock and the Windows task bar have similar functions in that they show you what applications are running and allow you to switch between them, but the dock also acts as a quick launch bar for whatever apps you choose to put in there.

2) Installing applications. Macs don't use executables or installers (.exe files) to install apps. Instead, you'll mostly find disc images (.dmg) which you need to mount by double clicking, and then installing into your Applications folder by dragging and dropping it there. A lot of people fall into the trap of trying to run an app from the mounted dmg, but you do actually have to copy it into the Applications folder. If you ask me, the way you install apps on a Mac is its Achilles heel.

3) Figuring out how to manage your open windows. You can cmd-tab to cycle through open applications. You can also use expose (which works with trackpad gestures) to see all the open windows you have and to move between them very easily. You can also click on the app's icon in the dock to make that the active application.

4) Closing windows vs quitting applications. Unlike Windows, clicking on the red cross in the corner of a Window generally won't quit the application. Instead, it will just close the window but continue running the app. You can open the application's window again by clicking on the icon in the dock, but to actually end the application's process, you need to click on the name of the app in the menu bar and select 'Quit'. Alternatively, press cmd + Q.

5) Shutdown vs sleep. Macs are built so that you don't have to shut them down if you don't want to. You can keep everything in a saved state and just put it into sleep mode (kind of like the Kindle). When you wake it up again, everything is the same as you left it. With a MacBook, you need only shut the lid and it will automatically go to sleep (something many PC laptops struggle with, oddly).

Macs are a lot more visually engaging and intuitive compared to windows, in my opinion. If something's happening, you'll generally see a visual indication of it. And in general, the way you *think* you would accomplish something on a Mac is usually the way you're supposed to do it. OS X's UI is closer to invisible than any other OS I've used (that's a good thing).


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

I have the macbook air...love it and it is my first mac.  DS is getting a macbook pro for graduation. we are replacing our PC's as they die with mac.  no going back for me. Hope you enjoy your new computer.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

I also have a Macbook Pro that I use at home.  I use Windoze at work.  I can hardly wait to get home in the evening to get to my Macbook.  You'll love the Macbook Pro, believe me.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

In my other life I used macs and pc's interchangeable, and when I retired I got a pc because mac's were just a tad expensive on a very limited income, however, I found the mac-mini and have not looked back since then.  I am saving my pennies (ok pesos) for a macbook, and who knows maybe this summer - fingers crossed      Teaching my DH the computer has been a test, but so glad we have a mac!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

No, it is really easy. I used computers with Windows for years and now I have a 13 inch Macbook AND a lovely IMac with a fantastic flat screen.

The hardest part was getting into the habit of going to the top LEFT to close a screen! If I can help you with anything along the lines of "How do you do...?" please don't hesitate to PM me and I will be happy to help.

patrisha


----------



## LilliPilli (Mar 25, 2009)

I bought my first Mac a couple of months ago, a MacBook Pro. It was an end of life sale for half price. I do love it, and I even used to work for Dell. The single most helpful website I have found is http://www.myfirstmac.com/. The best tip on there (so far) was setting up right-click.

I bought the one-to-one service, and I haven't used it much because the Apple store is not located that close to where I live. I did go there to get help setting up my aircard. I live in a rural area where there is no cable, and the satellite service is weak. The person helping me at Apple had a lot of difficulty getting me on the internet with my aircard. I haven't been back for more training, but I do think it would help.

One of the biggest problems I am having is that I have a website that was set up in FrontPage. I know I need to switch to something else; FrontPage is clunky and no longer available. So, I am still having to go back to my PC at least once a week to update my website. I am really busy and lack the motivation to spend a lot of time learning a new web program right now.

All in all, I love my MacBook. I am still experiencing some difficulty using iWork instead of Office with my old spreadsheets. The online tutorials are helpful, and I think if I could find time to go back to the one-to-one training that would help a lot.

It does take some getting used to. The delete key works like the backspace key. Navigation can be a little frustrating, especially at first, and also because I go back and forth between my Mac and my old PC when updating my website.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jan and I both have MacBook Pros that we got last year. Before that I was a "Windoze" user since...well, since before Windows existed. I've also used Unix, Linux, and a variety of other OS's and hardware.

But I have to say that my only regret has been that we didn't get Macs sooner. If I knew way back when what I know now, I would have converted a long time ago. The OS itself (which is now based on a UNIX core - that sold me right there) is vastly superior, and once you get used to it the interface is just much more user-friendly.

As some of the other folks noted, you will encounter transition issues and problems, so be prepared to unlearn/relearn some things and to weather a bit of frustration. But once you clear those hurdles, I think you'll be very happy with it.

And if you have Windows software that you absolutely have to have, you can get software called Parallels or VMWare (which is the one I use) that will let you run Windows programs very easily (you just need a copy of whatever Windows OS you want to use). In fact, for the programs I needed to keep, they actually run better on my Mac with VMWare than they did on my Windows machines. Go figure.

Also, do yourself a huge favor: make an appointment with a personal shopper at your local Apple store if you have one. We did that, and the guy spent a full two hours with us in the store going over everything. That was extremely helpful in getting started. 

Enjoy!


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> And if you have Windows software that you absolutely have to have, you can get software called Parallels or VMWare (which is the one I use) that will let you run Windows programs very easily (you just need a copy of whatever Windows OS you want to use). In fact, for the programs I needed to keep, they actually run better on my Mac with VMWare than they did on my Windows machines. Go figure.


Seconded. I use Bootcamp (which comes with OS X Leopard) to set up another partition for Windows XP (used mostly to play games). I've found that the best Windows PC is a Mac. 

There's also a completely free virtualisation app called VirtualBox: http://www.virtualbox.org/
No need to spend your pennies on VMWare Fusion / Parallels if you don't need all the added extra features.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

reemixx said:


> There's also a completely free virtualisation app called VirtualBox: http://www.virtualbox.org/
> No need to spend your pennies on VMWare Fusion / Parallels if you don't need all the added extra features.


Thank for the tip on that! I'll have to check that out, although I've gotten to the point now that I very rarely use any of the old Windows apps (thankfully)...


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Some additional information 
Yes I am Windows user,and my other laptop and my desktop both run Vista( and I have had no problems with it).
So yep Windows is what I am used to using.
As to which MacBook it is the MacBook Pro 15.4 inch model MB470LL/A.Which is the newest MacBook Pro.
I know absolutely nothing of the Mac OS ,aside from years back my 1st computer was a Macintosh,I then got my 1st Windows computer,mostly due to Mac's small software offerings at the time.
It arrives tomorrow and I am mostly excited,with a bit of nervousness about learning a new OS.
I will definitely come back and post with questions,and I thank you all for your posts and offers of help 
You all are the best


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

LilliPilli said:


> All in all, I love my MacBook. I am still experiencing some difficulty using iWork instead of Office with my old spreadsheets.


You might want to take a look at Open Office instead of going with iWork. It's free and very powerful. And file compatible.

http://why.openoffice.org/
http://download.openoffice.org/other.html

It works a lot more like MS Office and it's just as powerful. I think it's easier to use.

Mike


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep, I switched last year and could kick myself for not doing it sooner. I saved so much time in not having to baby Windows or tinker with it or beg it to work or deal with the inevitable bogging down after 1-2 years of use that I got with Windows. If I had to give up my Mac I would switch to Ubuntu/Linux before going back to Windows.

I second OpenOffice...I can't imagine paying for an office suite when this one is so good!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

reemixx said:


> Seconded. I use Bootcamp (which comes with OS X Leopard) to set up another partition for Windows XP (used mostly to play games). I've found that the best Windows PC is a Mac.
> 
> There's also a completely free virtualisation app called VirtualBox: http://www.virtualbox.org/
> No need to spend your pennies on VMWare Fusion / Parallels if you don't need all the added extra features.


I really need to work my way through setting one of these up; I've still got software on the PC that I need to either migrate over or rebuy in the Mac version.

On the other hand, the whole reason I moved to the Mac was because I despise Vista. And I kinda tend to doubt I'm going to be able to find XP discs at this point.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

LilliPilli said:


> One of the biggest problems I am having is that I have a website that was set up in FrontPage. I know I need to switch to something else; FrontPage is clunky and no longer available. So, I am still having to go back to my PC at least once a week to update my website. I am really busy and lack the motivation to spend a lot of time learning a new web program right now.


Give some thought to installing Parallels or Fusion. I have one program that has no Mac equivalent, so I run it in Fusion whenever I need a Windows OS environment. Currently, in addition to MACOS, I run Ubuntu and Windoze, all on my MacBook Pro.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

jazzi said:


> Give some thought to installing Parallels or Fusion. I have one program that has no Mac equivalent, so I run it in Fusion whenever I need a Windows OS environment. Currently, in addition to MACOS, I run Ubuntu and Windoze, all on my MacBook Pro.


I would usually agree with you, but just to use Microsoft FrontPage? I think being forced to use another piece of software is a good way to get away from that steaming pile of poo.  All FrontPage is good for is clogging up the internet with non-standards compliant code which does nothing but bury your site in Google's rankings.

LilliPilli, if you really want a WYSIWYG web editor, there are PLENTY available for the Mac. Hell, the Mac comes with one when you buy it: iWeb. I'm a web developer so I don't spend much time with WYSIWYGs, but I do know there's a bunch of others (I think the favourite amongst most users is RapidWeaver), but there's heaps that are both free and paid. And I'm certain they're all better than FrontPage.

Alternatively, the better option would be to go with a CMS like Wordpress or a WYSIWYG + hosting package at Squarespace (amazing technology, IMO). There are sooooo many options for easy web development out there now. I guarantee you that the end result will be worth having to take the time to learn your way around a new piece of software with a new interface, and the entire internet will thank you for it.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Um..Kind of off topic, but... I have a powerbook G4 with OS 10.3.9  I know I need to update.  The question is do I have to buy the 2 or 3 operating systems between mine and the latest one, or can I just buy the newest?  I hope that made sense.


Also, Sugar  If your used to microsoft office, there is a mac version, so you don't have to use iwork, and the other special mac ones.


----------



## LilliPilli (Mar 25, 2009)

reemixx said:


> and the entire internet will thank you for it.


Will Al Gore thank me too?


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

bookfiend said:


> Um..Kind of off topic, but... I have a powerbook G4 with OS 10.3.9 I know I need to update. The question is do I have to buy the 2 or 3 operating systems between mine and the latest one, or can I just buy the newest? I hope that made sense.


You can upgrade directly from Panther (10.3.9) to Leopard (10.5.X), no worries. Make sure Leopard will run smoothly on your PowerBook G4, though (which version do you have? - what's the speed of the CPU?) 'cause you're cutting a fine line with a G4.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

LilliPilli said:


> Will Al Gore thank me too?


Like I said... The _entire Internet_.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

LilliPilli said:


> One of the biggest problems I am having is that I have a website that was set up in FrontPage. I know I need to switch to something else; FrontPage is clunky and no longer available.


I would like to recommend RapidWeaver.... I use it for all of my web design, and there are boatloads of plugins and themes that will help you make amazing websites.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

reemixx said:


> You can upgrade directly from Panther (10.3.9) to Leopard (10.5.X), no worries. Make sure Leopard will run smoothly on your PowerBook G4, though (which version do you have? - what's the speed of the CPU?) 'cause you're cutting a fine line with a G4.


1.33 GHz PowerPC G4
1.25 GB DDR SDRAM
Bus Speed 167 MHz
Boot ROM Version 4.8.4f1
does that make sense? Thank you for the info, it will save me alot of money


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Well I am typing this on my MacBook Pro.
It certainly is different,I am hoping the different will turn out to be good 
I've had my 1st call to Apple Tech Support,regarding a Safari issue,and although it took about 20 mins to troubleshoot and then solve it.It did get solved,and this definitely made me feel I am least with a company that has good tech support,which is wonderfully reassuring.
I also bought the Apple Care plan , so I will have 3 years of Tech Support and Repairs.
So far so good.
I was wondering what software other MacBook owners might recommend purchasing.
Any suggestions?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sugar said:


> I was wondering what software other MacBook owners might recommend purchasing.


What categories of programs are you interested in? Image processing? Web design? Strategy games? Web browsers? Database?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> 1.33 GHz PowerPC G4
> 1.25 GB DDR SDRAM
> Bus Speed 167 MHz
> Boot ROM Version 4.8.4f1
> does that make sense? Thank you for the info, it will save me alot of money


How much does the Leopard upgrade cost?


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

bookfiend said:


> 1.33 GHz PowerPC G4
> 1.25 GB DDR SDRAM
> Bus Speed 167 MHz
> Boot ROM Version 4.8.4f1
> does that make sense? Thank you for the info, it will save me alot of money


Yep that makes perfect sense. As for running Leopard on it, I personally wouldn't do it. The older PowerPC Macs are comparatively slower than their Intel counterparts. Tiger will run fine, Leopard might chug along a wee bit. That's not to say it WON'T run - it will - and if you don't mind it being a little bit slow then it might be perfectly fine for you. Bumping up the amount of RAM will probably help, too. But I don't know the maximum amount of RAM for the 1.33GHz G4's. I'm guessing it's 2GB, but you'll have to check.

Don't forget, you'll also need a full retail copy of Leopard if you upgrade. An upgrade disc will not work as it will require Tiger to be installed.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I was wondering what software other MacBook owners might recommend purchasing.
> Any suggestions?


Macs come with all the software most users will ever need. Most of it comes in the iLife suite - iPhoto, iMovie, iTunes, etc. I use a lot of the default apps because they just work extremely well. For instance, Mail.app for mail, iCal for my calendars, Safari for web browsing (though I have the version 4 beta). I don't use iChat, and instead use Adium, which I recommend if you usually do a lot of multi-service IM chatting.

There's a LOT of Mac software out there, and the majority of it is really great. If you specify what kind of software you're looking for specifically for certain tasks, we'll be able to recommend some.



Chad Winters (#102) said:


> How much does the Leopard upgrade cost?


If you're talking about specifically for bookfiend, she will need to purchase a full retail copy of Leopard as you can't use an upgrade disc from Panther to Leopard. The full retail copy of OS X 10.5 Leopard costs US$129 from Apple.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

reemixx said:


> If you're talking about specifically for bookfiend, she will need to purchase a full retail copy of Leopard as you can't use an upgrade disc from Panther to Leopard. The full retail copy of OS X 10.5 Leopard costs US$129 from Apple.


depending on whether she needs a laptop or not.....it might be better to get a Mac Mini for $500 or 600


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> depending on whether she needs a laptop or not.....it might be better to get a Mac Mini for $500 or 600


Well, that's for her to decide. I usually recommend upgrades for people who are series about using their computers efficiently and don't yet have an Intel Mac. There's a huuuuuge difference in speed between the PowerPC and Intel chips.

That said, sometimes the older PowerPC machines are just fine for some people who only want to surf the web and check email. I wouldn't run Leopard on them though, personally. My old 1.6GHz PowerBook G4 was slow enough running Tiger.


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

When I got my new iMac I bought the book "Switching to the Mac" The Missing Manual and it helped me soooo much. It helped me figure out every question I had about how to do the same things on my Mac that I knew how to do in Windows PCs. Easy to read and LOTS of pictures for reference. I highly recommend it!

Kathy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I have that too it was pretty good.

There is also a http://www.switchingtomac.com/ website that was almost as helpful


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

reemixx said:


> Well, that's for her to decide. I usually recommend upgrades for people who are series about using their computers efficiently and don't yet have an Intel Mac. There's a huuuuuge difference in speed between the PowerPC and Intel chips.
> 
> That said, sometimes the older PowerPC machines are just fine for some people who only want to surf the web and check email. I wouldn't run Leopard on them though, personally. My old 1.6GHz PowerBook G4 was slow enough running Tiger.


I don't quite follow that. Are you saying the Mac Minis have PowerPC chips?

Mike


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

ok 1st question.

how do you copy and paste on a Mac?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Sugar said:


> ok 1st question.
> 
> how do you copy and paste on a Mac?


Very similar to Windows: highlight your text just as you would normally, then hold down the Command key + C to copy, click the cursor where you want the text to go, and do command + V. 

Alternatively, you can highlight the text, hit the control key, select copy, then do the same but select paste when you put the cursor where you want the text to go...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

on I think the ? is $130 dollars for to upgrade the OS on her G4 or upgrade to a Mac Mini or Macbook with Intel chip that includes the new OS.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Very similar to Windows: highlight your text just as you would normally, then hold down the Command key + C to copy, click the cursor where you want the text to go, and do command + V.
> 
> Alternatively, you can highlight the text, hit the control key, select copy, then do the same but select paste when you put the cursor where you want the text to go...


I don't remember now how I configured it, but I can also two-finger tap the trackpad and select copy, move the text, two-finger tap, and then paste. I learned how when I first got my MacBook Pro, and now I don't remember what I did.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I don't quite follow that. Are you saying the Mac Minis have PowerPC chips?


Not at all. Apple only offers Intel Macs now. bookfiend has a PowerBook G4, and I was just saying to Chad Winters that whether she upgrades to an Intel Mac or not depends on her personal computer needs.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

jazzi said:


> I don't remember now how I configured it, but I can also two-finger tap the trackpad and select copy, move the text, two-finger tap, and then paste. I learned how when I first got my MacBook Pro, and now I don't remember what I did.


That would be nice 

That's the only thing so far that I really miss about Windows,is being able to highlight text then right click,then click copy.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, I'm not in front of my MacBook Pro now, but if I'm right -- go to Preferences>Keyboard and Mouse>click on Trackpad, and then put a check in the box before "Place two fingers on trackpad and click button for secondary click."

That should do it.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Sugar, sorry for mixing up your thread a bit.  
Reemixx, Thank you for the information, that helps.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sugar said:


> That's the only thing so far that I really miss about Windows,is being able to highlight text then right click,then click copy.


Holding down the Control key and clicking the trackpad button after you have highlighted the text will bring up the right-click dropdown window.

Better yet, just use the command+c key combo.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

reemixx said:


> Not at all. Apple only offers Intel Macs now. bookfiend has a PowerBook G4, and I was just saying to Chad Winters that whether she upgrades to an Intel Mac or not depends on her personal computer needs.


OK, I misunderstood what you were saying..... I have a PowerPC Mini and an Intel MacBook and I was sure the Minis had been switched to Intel a long time ago.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sugar said:


> ok 1st question.
> 
> how do you copy and paste on a Mac?


As a general aside, I think that all the shortcut commands for the various operations are listed to the right of any command that's available from the pull-down menus. I think that's the default, if not, if can be enabled from the System Preferences control panel.

Mike


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

jazzi said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not in front of my MacBook Pro now, but if I'm right -- go to Preferences>Keyboard and Mouse>click on Trackpad, and then put a check in the box before "Place two fingers on trackpad and click button for secondary click."


On my MacBook Air, 'trackpad' has it's own option in System Preferences. I'm pretty sure it's the same for the newer unibody MacBooks. And you're right, there's an option under 'Two Fingers' for 'Secondary Click'. Good memory. 



Sugar said:


> That's the only thing so far that I really miss about Windows,is being able to highlight text then right click,then click copy.


Jazzi's method above will let you do this (I thought it was enabled by default on new unibody Macs, but could be wrong). Alternatively, you could do what pidgeon92 suggested which is press CTRL and click for a right-click, or highlight text and CMD-C. Same difference, really. Pick your preference.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

bookfiend said:


> Sugar, sorry for mixing up your thread a bit.
> Reemixx, Thank you for the information, that helps.


It's an open thread,involving Macs,and you have a Mac,so it's all good.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> depending on whether she needs a laptop or not.....it might be better to get a Mac Mini for $500 or 600


What monitors and keyboards can you use with a Mac mini?


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Sugar said:


> What monitors and keyboards can you use with a Mac mini?


For the new Mac Minis: Any USB or wireless keyboard (even Windows ones, if you don't mind the Windows key layout), and any screen that can connect to Mini DVI or Mini DisplayPort (via adapters, too).

So, short answer is 'pretty much anything'.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

interesting review of the updated entry level macbook:
http://www.macworld.com/article/140995/2009/06/macbook213w.html?lsrc=rss_main

"Macworld's buying advice
If you're in the market for an affordable Mac laptop, the white MacBook is a better bargain than ever. With its impressive performance, battery life, the inclusion of FireWire, and more common mini-DVI connector, the only reason to pay more for the low-end aluminum is the updated unibody design."


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> the only reason to pay more for the low-end aluminum is the updated unibody design."


...which is the only reason I need, since the white MacBook cracks and breaks waaaay too easily.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

reemixx said:


> ...which is the only reason I need, since the white MacBook cracks and breaks waaaay too easily.


Oh God yes. DH's MacBook has been in for repair FOUR times, always for cracking in the exact same spot. He's an Apple fanboy & a former Apple employee, and even _he's_ had it with the quality on that model.


----------



## tbsteph (May 3, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Oh God yes. DH's MacBook has been in for repair FOUR times, always for cracking in the exact same spot. He's an Apple fanboy & a former Apple employee, and even _he's_ had it with the quality on that model.


Sorry to hear about DH's Macbook problems. I do recall case cracks were an issue when the first Intel base Macbooks were sold. Personally I've owned a white MB for over 2 years without any case problems (Or any other issues for that matter.). A vist to the Apple support forums should identify if users are having any problems with the current iteration.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a MacMini with an old keyboard, a Compaq monitor, only thing mackish is the mini  

I do have Leopard, wanted a Time Machine, but for some reason my mini is balking at using the TM but then it won't even use the MacMail, I have to use entourage, but still problem free.

Thinking about a laptop, but gonna wait a bit, spending too much pesos on books  .


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

But just think Anju, you could lounge in your favorite reading chair, with your kindle on one knee, and KB's on the other.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Sugar said:


> Well I am typing this on my MacBook Pro.
> It certainly is different,I am hoping the different will turn out to be good
> I've had my 1st call to Apple Tech Support,regarding a Safari issue,and although it took about 20 mins to troubleshoot and then solve it.It did get solved,and this definitely made me feel I am least with a company that has good tech support,which is wonderfully reassuring.
> I also bought the Apple Care plan , so I will have 3 years of Tech Support and Repairs.
> ...


If you only need a basic word processor, there is a free one called Bean which I can recommend from daily use when I was in Italy for six weeks. If you want something with bells and whistles but also free, try Open Office. For my browser, I use Firefox rather than Safari.

patrisha


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> But just think Anju, you could lounge in your favorite reading chair, with your kindle on one knee, and KB's on the other.


ENABLER! hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Well it is official.I loveeeeee my MacBook Pro.
In fact it is the reason why I bought a Mac Mini,as a B-Day gift to myself 
I have the wireless mighty mouse that has received some bad reviews,and the wireless apple keyboard, and wow are they nice to use.
To those who also have Macs...are you going to do the $29 OS upgrade when it becomes available??

The Mac Mini I bought:


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sugar said:


> To those who also have Macs...are you going to do the $29 OS upgrade when it becomes available??


Yes. I saw a quoted upgrade price of $49, though.

Mike


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I heard $29, and the check is ready!!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

From apple.com
"Mac OS X Snow Leopard.
Coming September 2009 with every new Mac. Upgrade from Mac OS X Leopard for just $29."

http://www.apple.com/macosx/


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

now if I could just talk myself into upgrading to iLife 09


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be upgrading, I always do...  

It's $29 for a single license, and $49 for a 5-pack. I'll be getting the 5-pack, I have three Macs to upgrade.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

That deal on Leopard is great.  My laptop is definitely getting upgraded.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I remembered during lunch that the $49 was for the family pack, which is what I'll be getting.

Mike


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I learned how to use Mac at work about 15 years ago, so I'm pretty familiar with it, though I don't have that job anymore. My husband just bought me a 15 inch Mac Book Pro (on closeout since the new models are coming out). Sad thing is, I haven't even seen my new computer yet. My son works for the Apple store in Raleigh and he got the machine for me, and here I sit in Charlotte using my 5 year old Windows laptop. My Windows machine is quirky, thinks it does not have a sound card, though it does play some music when it feels like it, has very little space left on its tiny hard drive, and sometimes can't see the Internet. On the plus side, its still working after 5 years, hasn't given me any major trouble, and has been tough enough to see me through the writing of 6 books. The white lettering is even worn off some of the keys. My DH is going to take the old laptop as soon as I get the new one. I think it is so nice of him to get me the new Mac while he settles for my old Compaq. He has one other laptop, even older than mine, and he's put Ubuntu Linux on that one.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I will be upgrading, I always do...
> 
> It's $29 for a single license, and $49 for a 5-pack. I'll be getting the 5-pack, I have three Macs to upgrade.


I haven't seen the 5 pack offering.Do you have a link to it by chance??

Since I currently have 2 it would make more sense to just buy the 5 pack


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Well it is official.I loveeeeee my MacBook Pro.


What took you so long?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> I learned how to use Mac at work about 15 years ago, so I'm pretty familiar with it, though I don't have that job anymore. My husband just bought me a 15 inch Mac Book Pro (on closeout since the new models are coming out). Sad thing is, I haven't even seen my new computer yet. My son works for the Apple store in Raleigh and he got the machine for me, and here I sit in Charlotte using my 5 year old Windows laptop. My Windows machine is quirky, thinks it does not have a sound card, though it does play some music when it feels like it, has very little space left on its tiny hard drive, and sometimes can't see the Internet. On the plus side, its still working after 5 years, hasn't given me any major trouble, and has been tough enough to see me through the writing of 6 books. The white lettering is even worn off some of the keys. My DH is going to take the old laptop as soon as I get the new one. I think it is so nice of him to get me the new Mac while he settles for my old Compaq. He has one other laptop, even older than mine, and he's put Ubuntu Linux on that one.


I just got a new unibody MacBook Pro laptop and I loveeee it  I am sure you will love yours too 
I have had to get used to Mac after all Windows machines prior (with the exception of a Mac being the very 1st computer I ever touched years ago),luckily Mac makes it easy to learn 

Let us know how you like your MacBook once you get to use it.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

jazzi said:


> What took you so long?


lol excellent question jazzi..and honestly I have no excuse.However I am up to 2 Macs in less than a month sooo I guess that says it all.

Current score here: 2 desktops 1 Mac 1 Windows...2 laptops 1 Mac 1 Windows..and I doubt I will buy a new Windows machine ever again


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

angelad said:


> That deal on Leopard is great. My laptop is definitely getting upgraded.


I was very impressed with how inexpensive the upgrade is.Unlike windows that really slams people with the cost of upgrades.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sugar said:


> I was very impressed with how inexpensive the upgrade is.Unlike windows that really slams people with the cost of upgrades.


Don't be extremely impressed. The previous upgrades have been around $129 for a single computer, and around $190 for a 5 pack. They may have set a lower price this time because there aren't as many new features as the last releases have included, it seems to be mainly internal improvements. And improved speed. 

Mike
A Mac owner since 1989
A PC owner since 1985


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sugar said:


> I haven't seen the 5 pack offering.Do you have a link to it by chance??


There's no link, but that's what Engadget reported from the WWDC keynote address; you can see it at 10:47am:

http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/08/phil-schiller-keynote-live-from-wwdc-2009/


----------

